# Centruroides vittatus (Striped Bark Scorpion) Babies



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 8, 2013)

Some of my CB Centruroides vittatus (Striped Bark Scorpion) babies that were born last night. Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shufle3 (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats!!! Hope they do well and grow quickly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sculpturatus (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice, do you have them in a communal setup to stay with the mother, or do you plan on separating them when they leave her back?


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 8, 2013)

Sculpturatus said:


> Nice, do you have them in a communal setup to stay with the mother, or do you plan on separating them when they leave her back?


Thanks for the question. I have done both with this species. I think I will leave the babies with the Mom and raise them. I normally keep this species communally. I had 2 other females and 2 other males that I removed this morning when I saw the babies on her back. She and the babies now have their own enclosure.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 9, 2013)

I love seeing first instar babies. They look so funny.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jun 9, 2013)

I haven't seen much about this species in a while; it's good to see that you are breeding them! Good luck with the babies!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 12, 2013)

2nscorpx said:


> I haven't seen much about this species in a while; it's good to see that you are breeding them! Good luck with the babies!


Thanks!Thanks!


----------



## Scroggdogg777 (Jun 12, 2013)

2nscorpx said:


> I haven't seen much about this species in a while; it's good to see that you are breeding them! Good luck with the babies!


I find these guys every weekend down here in Texas haha, very common scorp down here!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 13, 2013)

Up close...


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 13, 2013)

Scroggdogg777 said:


> I find these guys every weekend down here in Texas haha, very common scorp down here!


Know what you mean, one time I found what looked like at least 100 in one rotten log here.  I came back and pulled 30 or so from it.  Considered a big pest here, VERY common here, I could catch several tonight in my back yard with a blight.  Still a interesting scorpion to keep though, take down full grown crix.  Hard to find one with babies, and people seem to have a hard time getting them through instars.  You going to try it Cracker?


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 13, 2013)

Galapoheros said:


> Know what you mean, one time I found what looked like at least 100 in one rotten log here.  I came back and pulled 30 or so from it.  Considered a big pest here, VERY common here, I could catch several tonight in my back yard with a blight.  Still a interesting scorpion to keep though, take down full grown crix.  Hard to find one with babies, and people seem to have a hard time getting them through instars.  You going to try it Cracker?


Ya...lol. I'm gonna try. Like you guys I can get 30 in 30 minutes in my yard. : )


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 13, 2013)

You guys are lucky to have scorpions where you live.


----------



## Hammershot (Jun 13, 2013)

I actually just got back yesterday from catching enough for a small colony.



One of the 16 I found and caught.



Some of the first ones that made it into the critter cage.



These two started getting busy shortly after meeting in the critter cage.

They are now home and in a 10 gallon enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 13, 2013)

It looks like a couple of those in the second picture are either gravid or in pre-molt.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 13, 2013)

Haha, yeah, some people here a long time ago thought I was lying about finding 30 in one log, they just don't know, that's all.  Sure doesn't make them less interesting though.


----------



## Hammershot (Jun 13, 2013)

ShredderEmp said:


> It looks like a couple of those in the second picture are either gravid or in pre-molt.


There are a few that I suspect are gravid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solucki (Jun 13, 2013)

One of my girls just popped too. 





I had to separate them. Some %€@$ ate a few before I got her out though. I wanted to kill him.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jun 14, 2013)

Scroggdogg777 said:


> I find these guys every weekend down here in Texas haha, very common scorp down here!


Yeah! I've heard about the numbers of scorpions! It was just that I hadn't seen many pictures of the species in a while, and I haven't seen them being bred in captivity much recently. I guess it makes sense; there are so many in the wild that there's no need to breed them! It's good that you have hundreds in your backyard.


----------



## Quinquangular (Jun 14, 2013)

I can't seem to find ANY in my area, which is Kansas.
The pictures look awesome!
I have a black light and I don't know where and when to specifically look.


----------



## Hammershot (Jun 14, 2013)

Quinquangular said:


> I can't seem to find ANY in my area, which is Kansas.
> The pictures look awesome!
> I have a black light and I don't know where and when to specifically look.


I live just south of you, and pretty much any wooded/rocky area should have some.  I've noticed (in Oklahoma at least) that I see higher concentrations in the wooded/rocky areas surrounding lakes.  Just go out at night with a black light and you should see some.  I saw some on trees, walking thru the grass, walking thru parking lots, under rocks and even on/inside buildings around Lake Thunderbird, OK.


----------



## Hammershot (Jun 16, 2013)

An example of what I find them in/under.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scroggdogg777 (Jun 16, 2013)

Yea i actually found some this weekend as well, including a female with babies on her back, i let her go.  I kept four and I am going to set them up in an enclosure, ill post pics when I am done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scroggdogg777 (Jun 18, 2013)

My P. imperator setup, i know it does not go with the topic, one adult female, and what i believe one sub adult male!




I found them out, so i took a pic, i just never understand why they dig in the corners when they have a bunch of hides and places better to dig!!




This is the new C. vittatus setup, currently housing one adult male, one adult female, and what looks to be two sub adult males!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 6, 2013)

Found these guys tonight... :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp (Sep 6, 2013)

Awesome! I really want some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorHernandez (Sep 8, 2013)

I loooove C. Vittatus


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 8, 2013)

VictorHernandez said:


> I loooove C. Vittatus


Yes, they are cool. : )

---------- Post added 09-08-2013 at 09:58 AM ----------




ShredderEmp said:


> Awesome! I really want some.


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

